# Where can I buy silicone tubing?



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to replace tubing on my canister filter to something really flexible so silicone is my best choice. I'm looking for small diameter with thin wall (2mm max) in clear (translucent).

Any idea where I can find some? Home Depot/Greenline Hose doesn't have......

Thanks

ug.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Greenline hose...they pretty much have every single kind of hose known to man. It's an industrial hose supply shop with several locations.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Tony, I just came back from Greenline they don't have silicone tubing. I may need to check with laboratory supplier.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Doh, sorry man. I thought they would have it for sure since they sell a lot of food grade stuff. Their online catalog was pretty extensive. Lab quality stuff is pretty pricey. I remember the rena canisters had some pretty nice translucent clear coloured hoses...pretty flexible and easy to work with. Good luck with your hunt and definitely report back.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Why silicon hose? I ran vinyl hose from HomeDpot for over 10 year. If you want to provide some flex, allow enough length to give the hose a loop.

If you really want to spend some money, check out Newline.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks gklaw for the tips, their TPR tubing looks like a good choice for reasonable price.


----------

